# is it too much fish for this 90G?



## taoyeah (Aug 8, 2007)

i have 13 rainbow fish
10 rummy nose
8 rasbora heteromorpha
2 Pristella maxillaris
13 oto 
4 amano shirmp
1 serpae tetra
1 Congo tetra
1 cardinal tetra
2 columbian tetra
1 Tateurndina ocellicauda
1 Apistogramma agassizii
3 black neon
2 discus
1 Diamond tetra
1 Black Phantom Tetras 
1 glo lite tetra
2 yellow panchax
2 black molly

i change 5% water everyday
and heavily planted


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

IMO - no, but that's not to say you would not benefit from some changes.

In the tetra dept - I'd change things so that you hve no fewer than 6-8 individuals of each species you keep. This probably means trading in at least few and bringing home several more.

Personally, I'd probably go w/
More Pristellas, a mate for the Apisto and:
1 serpae tetra ->0 (nippy unless you have several so that they nip each other until pecking order is established)
1 Congo tetra ->6
1 cardinal tetra ->0
2 columbian tetra ->0
3 black neon ->8
1 Diamond tetra ->6 (or go w/ same number of Columbians if you prefer them)
1 Black Phantom Tetras ->0 (same thing as w/ Serpaes - keep none or at least 5-6)
1 glo lite tetra ->8-12 (or trade these in and add Cardinals instead - if and only if they look perfect and have either been there a couple of weeks or arrived within the last 24 hours)

This way, you probably end up w/ 3 sm. schools of Tetras w/ 3 different body shapes, covering a range of sizes and colorations. If you're worried about not being able to see entire groups of fish among your (very nice looking) plants, you may want to consider even higher numbers of fewer species.


----------



## taoyeah (Aug 8, 2007)

thank you for advice.i wil add some more/but its hard to find any apisto here.the 1 i bought was the last 1 and i always worry about too much fish will cause an algea outbreak.right now i am fightin with hair algea,ita a PITA


----------



## lauraleellbp (Jan 31, 2008)

In a tank your size, if you want to go with tetras, go with fewer species and larger schools of them- the tetras will be happier, since they love to school, and they will show off so much better in your tank!

(I'm also setting up a 90gal- I'm going to have 2 huge schools of cardinal and rummies in mine and I can't wait to see them! )

Keep the pics coming!


----------



## Fishrocker (Jan 5, 2008)

U can add more fish if you like...the general rule in my experience is the 1" per gallon rule. Always worked for me! Its good advice to trade in and keep less species and more of those fewer species! The fish will school up and they fell more comfortable (less stessed).


----------



## Zippin (Oct 27, 2007)

That rule 1" per gallon is a very old rule... things have improved with filters/pumps and heaters and the our knowledge to. 

The so called rule you'll most often hear about is an inch of fish per gallon of water. However, full bodied fish such as Goldfish for example, require far more space than that. You must also take into account the shape of the tank, as the air exchange happens at the surface of the water. A tall thin tank has less surface area for the volume of water than a short long tank.

The other thing to consider is space as well. Get fish that swim at different levels, and don't over crowd the base with to many bottom feeders.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

I'd do more schools and less one-of-this/one-of-that stocking., You'll get much better results and the tank will become much more natural looking, IMO.

GL and great pics!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Your tank is really pretty! Just had to tell you..


----------



## Round Head (Feb 28, 2006)

I have an 80gal fully planted with a fish list larger than yours but now I'm sticking to only large school of rummy noses and cardinals.


----------



## taoyeah (Aug 8, 2007)

i plan to get a 6ft long 50g tank,i plan to get only rummy nose or threadfin rainbow


----------



## tbrat (Jan 16, 2008)

Can't go wrong with a school of threadfin rainbows...just spectacular if you ask me! But then again I've got them breeding out the ears here so I could be just a bit biased..lol
Good Luck with the new tank...take care,
brat


----------



## taoyeah (Aug 8, 2007)

they breed easily.i heard alot ppl said they are hard to breed


----------



## lawrencesoh (Feb 20, 2008)

wao nice tank u have must have put alot effort in it


----------



## praxis5624 (Apr 22, 2006)

That's a nice tank and great aquascape. I would not add anything else except water and fertilizer....


----------

